# nagios monitor jailaudit



## xmartin (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi, i'm trying to figure out, how to monitor jailaudit on my main server ( have abou 10 main servers and 70 jails) and i need monitor (and execute) jailaudit with nagios and nrpe2, is there any way, how to do it? thanks M.


----------



## lme@ (Aug 15, 2012)

Try to write a check_jailadit script for nagios which calls

```
jailaudit generate
jailaudit mail - ALL
```
then parses the output of the last command displays it and exit with 0, 1 or 2.

And you could take a lookt at net-mgmt/icinga


----------

